# [QUESTION] Cheapest international service for sending a 3DS from USA to Mexico?



## Olmectron (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi everyone.

I want to get a 2DS XL next month when it's actually released.

However, in my country, it'll cost around USD$300, and I know the MSRP is USD$150 in USA. 

Anyone knows about a good place where they send it not so pricey to Mexico? I want a USA system since it's the same region that Mexico gets within its own retailers. And also, because I want it to cost less than what it'll cost here.

I've tried to buy from Amazon USA in the past, but they'll never send Nintendo consoles to Mexico. Or at least in my tries.

Some sellers sell with Free International Shipping in Ebay, but nearly every of those are from Honk Kong.

Anyone could comment a better option, please?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jun 16, 2017)

You can use a packaging forwarding service to buy from amazon.com and have it shipped to you in mexico. These forwarding services either charge per use or require a subscription to be cost effective. It doesn't mean it is cheap. Your other option is to come to some arrangement with someone willing to buy one and sell it to you at cost plus s/h.

http://www.aleida.net/amazon-en.html
There are at least 4 forwarding services that can ship to Mexico. I recommend you read how it works and check each one so that it will not be a sticker shock on what they charge, etc. I also recommend you try and find any reviews with such forwarders to see if you will get scammed or not.
There is also flycrates.com listed there in that link that also ships to mexico.

The last time I brought package forwarding up was here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-buy-on-amazon-com-in-canada.456905/

Your other option is to do nothing.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 16, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> You can use a packaging forwarding service to buy from amazon.com and have it shipped to you in mexico. These forwarding services either charge per use or require a subscription to be cost effective. It doesn't mean it is cheap. Your other option is to come to some arrangement with someone willing to buy one and sell it to you at cost plus s/h.
> 
> http://www.aleida.net/amazon-en.html
> There are at least 4 forwarding services that can ship to Mexico. I recommend you read how it works and check each one so that it will not be a sticker shock on what they charge, etc. I also recommend you try and find any reviews with such forwarders to see if you will get scammed or not.
> ...


Thanks for the info!

I'll check those options. Even if they get to charge around USD$50 for sending it here, USD$200 is still cheaper than USD$300. 

I'll comment back when I research the options enough.


----------



## rasec7 (Jun 16, 2017)

where are you in mexico Im in sonora right near the border I always buy stuff sent to my parents addres and they bring it to my house because its cheaper maybe I can help you


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 16, 2017)

rasec7 said:


> where are you in mexico Im in sonora right near the border I always buy stuff sent to my parents addres and they bring it to my house because its cheaper maybe I can help you


I'm in Queretaro. Don't have any acquaintance in the states, so I didn't even consider that.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jun 16, 2017)

flycrates might be your best option if you don't want to see hidden fees, sliding scale fees etc.

---

Having someone help you is the arrangement with someone option I mentioned.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 16, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> flycrates might be your best option if you don't want to see hidden fees, sliding scale fees etc.
> 
> ---
> 
> Having someone help you is the arrangement with someone option I mentioned.


Yep.

I'm actually reading Flycrates webpage, and it isn't that expensive. The shipping is around USD$70 to Mexico, and it has good reviews, it seems.

If I don't get someone to help, I'll try with it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jun 16, 2017)

Just remember that flycrates currently only works with the amazon.com website, you would have to use one of the other package forwarders for any other online shop.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 16, 2017)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Just remember that flycrates currently only works with the amazon.com website, you would have to use one of the other package forwarders for any other online shop.


Alright, thanks for the heads up.

Still, I want to get the New Nintendo 2DS XL when released from Amazon, since it'll probably cost the MSRP there. Maybe some retailers could sell it for less, but I'm okay with USD$150 + Flycrates shipping. 

Thanks!


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 16, 2017)

hong kong is actually the same region as usa and mexico oddly enough, so is singapore and UAE. if buying from hong kong is cheaper and the box has english on it or says american version go for it.

alternatively if there is a user you trust here you could just have someone send you one it shouldn't be too big of a deal for someone to run to walmart and the post office probably cost about $30 to ship that way.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 16, 2017)

jefffisher said:


> hong kong is actually the same region as usa and mexico oddly enough, so is singapore and UAE. if buying from hong kong is cheaper and the box has english on it or says american version go for it.
> 
> alternatively if there is a user you trust here you could just have someone send you one it shouldn't be too big of a deal for someone to run to walmart and the post office probably cost about $30 to ship that way.


Well, yes, that sounds good.

However, I know nothing about importing/exporting goods. I think I sould investigate how much  Mexico charges for importing stuff, and check if they would consider a package with only one item an "import".


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jun 16, 2017)

flycrates handles the fees for import for you.



> *How do you handle customs?*
> We charge you for tax and duty here, then pay these for you at customs. Some countries require ID prior to delivery.


----------

